# Ilyushin Il-2 Shturmovik



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2015)

Captured. Note that text on this picture is quite wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 13, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> Captured. Note that text on this picture is quite wrong.


I understand it to say they are looking at a new type at Meikop airfield.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 13, 2015)

That first pic is a great shot of the Il-2. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2015)

90-th Gusap

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2015)

Nice shot...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2016)

that's not going anywhere in a hurry...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2016)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 15, 2017)

Odd that in the last pic everything is sepia toned including the paper(?) towel the pic is on. Not doubting the photo, just wondering why the picture of the pic was doctored

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 18, 2018)

*Ilyushin, Il-2, Shturmovik*


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 18, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> that's not going anywhere in a hurry...



Or is it?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2019)

Guerre 39/45, Front de l est, Avion soviétique abattu, 1944, vintage silver prin | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 24, 2019)

Nice ammo belt!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2019)

1942 Press Photo Workmen assemble aircraft at a factory in Russia - lrm01260 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2019)

org. Foto: Wehrmacht Rußland russisches Jagdflugzeug Iljuschin IL-2 Schturmowik | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2019)

Foto, Wehrmacht, Beute, Flugzeug, Iljuschin Il-2, Nahaufahme, Russland | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2019)

#025 Orig. Foto Russisches Flugzeug Stern 2.WK Notlandung Poltawa Flugfeld (Ukra | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2019)

Orig. Foto, beute Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Iljuschin Il-2 Sturmovik Rata Bomber | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2019)




----------

